# WTS: Black Templar Space Marine army!



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm selling my space marine Black Templar army. I haven't used them in years and thought someone else would enjoy them! There's a ton here, in the pt range of 1500-1850.
They are all in varying stages of painting but in good condition. All of this is worth over $400 and so my price is $120 OBO. Feel free to ask any questions.
The list: (numbers are amount of models in each squad)
-21 standard space marine troops
-7 devastator squad
-3 fast attack biker squad
-1 Rhino transport vehicle
-10 fast attack assault squad with jet packs
-5 sword brethren squad
-1 terminator chaplain
-1 chaplain
-1 Black Champion
-1 High marshal Helbrecht

Along with this I have the black templar codex and a TON of various bit parts of weapons, arms, bases, etc and about 3 more unassembled space marine troops. I also have four paints, glue, dice, blast templates. I can include all of this as well if you'd. Thanks!

As a side note I also have a chaos space marines khorn berserkers squad of 15 figures that I'd like to sell as well.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a hell of a deal man! any chance you are after anything in trade?


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hah nope just cash, unfortunately I don't have time for it any more.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea that's a really good deal. good luck, had i the money it would already be gone! 

Now if you're looking for PS3 games or comics, look me up lol


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hah yeah thanks. Well still available!


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Price drop $165! Cmon ppl!


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Price drop 150$ OBO, any takers?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Possibly. Depends how much the bonus i am getting soon is and what extra bitz are included.


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Alright well my email is [email protected] so send me an email there if you would like to know more or have any questions.


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Alright final price drop $135


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you add some more pics...close ups....thanks. Also do you still have the beserkers chain axs available?

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

If any serious buyers would like more pics/info email me at [email protected] and I'll respond much faster.


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

alright so I've added a few more pics and the price is now 120... someone just take it off my hands. If you want larger pictures of every squad shoot me an email.


----------



## Kavv (Jun 29, 2011)

I emailed you. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Kavv (Jun 29, 2011)

Funds sent; awaiting box to tear into like kids at Christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## mizchief100 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hah sold, someone want to close this thread I'm not sure how...


----------



## Kavv (Jun 29, 2011)

Templar recicived. Thank you for packing them well.


----------

